# Can u break open a male pollen sack and get usable pollen ?



## wardman75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im breeding with a sick oger99 male and a really nice unknown female that is super dank. I want to pollinate her now because she is running out of time for pollenation (4 1/2 weeks flowering). Anyway can the cluster of unopened balls be broken open and used?


----------



## StewartWarner (Feb 4, 2011)

*check this out hope it helps*

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/6911-collecting-male-pollen.html


----------



## wardman75 (Feb 4, 2011)

It helped a little but all the pics were unavailable to see what he was doing, anyone else know about breaking opened male balls that havn't opened yet to get pollen ?


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 6, 2011)

If you have to cut sacks open, then i'm not sure if that pollen is viable or not. Male plants only need a few weeks max until they're dropping pollen. Plus, seeds take roughly 6 weeks to develop nicely so given your time frame, you may not have time for beans this round.


----------



## wardman75 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah sounds about right, exactly my thoughts, thinking of pollinating the lower popcorn guys and harvest the big ones then let it go for a while and see what comes from that.


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 6, 2011)

wardman75 said:


> ...thinking of pollinating the lower popcorn guys and harvest the big ones then let it go for a while and see what comes from that.


 That sounds like a good plan. Just make sure you flower your male in another room.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 6, 2011)

i tried breaking the pollen sacs if its still unrippen and not ready to open its useless, since the pollen is still wet. try picking out flower that is about 80% opening when it has the dropping effect. check out a few sacs ull know what im talking about.


----------



## wardman75 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thank you Ill give it a try soon !


----------



## wardman75 (Feb 6, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Just make sure you flower your male in another room.


Ok I will thanks Homebrewer


----------

